# Changement de nationalité



## Annabz1212 (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vécu aux Etats-Unis un an, & j'ai créé mon compte iTunes là bas, vu que l'on m'avait offert une carte iTunes de 15$. J'ai donc crédité mon compte. Aujourd'hui, j'ai un iPhone, & j'aimerais beaucoup pouvoir me procurer des applications françaises. Problème : je ne peux pas changer de compte car j'ai 1 centime restant sur mon compte américain. 
Je sais que j'ai la possibilité de créer un nouveau compte, mais cela voudrait dire perdre toutes mes applications, donc j'essaie de voir s'il y a d'autres possibilités avant d'en venir à ça. J'ai essayé de rentrer ma carte bancaire, mais vu qu'elle n'est pas américaine, ils ne me laissent pas.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arbaot (29 Septembre 2010)

si tu crée un compte sur le store français tu ne perd rien des app du store US 

tu peu avoir au moins autant de compte que de pays ...

le seul truc casse pied c'est pour les mise à jour, pour lesquelles il faut basculer d'un compte à l'autre


----------



## Annabz1212 (29 Septembre 2010)

Les applications ne sont-elles pas sauvegardées sur notre compte & non pas sur l'Iphone? Auquel cas, si je change de compte & synchronise mon iPhone sur mon itunes, les applications ne seront pas supprimées de ce compte là mais pas présentes lors de la synchronisation avec un autre compte. Si ?


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2010)

les appli sont marqués achetés par un compte 
(dans iTunes :  cde+i sur une app  puis onglet info => acheté par ... )

dans iTunes tu peux
 ouvrir une session avec un compte récupérer les appli que tu as acheté
fermer la session et en ouvrir une autre avec un autre compte 
et  acheter d'autres appli

à partir de la tu peux synchroniser autant d'iDevice que tu veux
(pratique si tu change d'appareil!   en SAV par exemple )
l'iDevice se synchronise sur une bibliothèque iTunes pas sur un compte!

pour les mise à jour d'app tu les fais soit à partir de l'iDevice soit d'iTunes

un même compte peut-être utilisé sur 5 ordi à la fois 
autant de compte que tu veux sur un ordi
 j'en ai 3 
une sans mode de paiement sur le store Fr
une avec mode de paiement sur le store Fr
une sans mode de paiement sur le stotre Us
(quand tu gagne des codes promos pour les app même française c'est sur le store Us )


----------

